# Putting a wrap on a pen



## farmer (May 11, 2016)

Our local hardware store is moving and things are starting to sale at 50 %
off  and they have a whole section of thread that is used to tie fishing flies.
And some threads used to make fishing poles .

I was thinking that It might look kind of cool on a pen .
They got some wild colors ..


I do allot  of stacked leather work but really haven't played with thread or Irish linen.

I know someone who uses two waxed pieces of wood and presses the wrap with his hands to get a smoother pressed  surface.
These wraps are seen on tennis rackets, pool cues.

What do you guys think?

So should I walk in and buy all the thread ?
What about doing a blue fishing line wrap over aluminum foil ?

I know this is not original Ideas and can only guess a few of you have done this many many times .

Be cool if some of you guys and gals  would chime in with some pics that you have made with linen wraps.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 11, 2016)

I found Ted on another forum and asked him to join us some time ago. He is a true thread wraper and does beautiful work. He was suppose to satrt making blanks for Classic Nib at the time. Have not seen Ted on here in awhile and have no idea what he is doing. But he would be a person of interest to you. Here is a thread he was involved with.


www.penturners.org/forum/f13/some-pens-using-thread-wrapped-blanks-135953/


----------



## farmer (May 11, 2016)

*Wow*



jttheclockman said:


> I found Ted on another forum and asked him to join us some time ago. He is a true thread wraper and does beautiful work. He was suppose to satrt making blanks for Classic Nib at the time. Have not seen Ted on here in awhile and have no idea what he is doing. But he would be a person of interest to you. Here is a thread he was involved with.
> 
> 
> www.penturners.org/forum/f13/some-pens-using-thread-wrapped-blanks-135953/



I was just thinking like the irish linen wrap like what is on pool cues.

That's insane , That guy might think about doing wraps like that on pool cues .

Thanks for the link .


----------



## WriteON (May 11, 2016)

farmer said:


> What do you guys think?



Being the creative person you are try it. If you buy the entire stock you can sell it if you decide it's not going to be used. Or buy enough to last for a while. 
Is it worth the effort. Can you get your prices on finished stuff. It does look sharp and different.


----------



## KenV (May 11, 2016)

Thread wrapping is a long time embellishment for fishing rods.  There are books on the topic and different weaves.  

Mudhole.com and look under weaving.


----------



## Curly (May 11, 2016)

BRobbins629 recently posted a Thread Wrapped Custom Click and Some Thread Wrappings that shows how great they can look.


----------



## tpreiss (May 11, 2016)

I am in the process of wrapping a pen.I even bougt flex coat to finish it off





farmer said:


> Our local hardware store is moving and things are starting to sale at 50 %
> off  and they have a whole section of thread that is used to tie fishing flies.
> And some threads used to make fishing poles .
> 
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (May 11, 2016)

farmer said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I found Ted on another forum and asked him to join us some time ago. He is a true thread wraper and does beautiful work. He was suppose to satrt making blanks for Classic Nib at the time. Have not seen Ted on here in awhile and have no idea what he is doing. But he would be a person of interest to you. Here is a thread he was involved with.
> ...




I will be doing something that you are talking about at some time. I have the thread used in pool cues.

It was so funny that you mention this because this past winter I was at a woodworking show and there was a guy there that did just that. He not only made pool cues with thread designs but also casted stainless steel braiding onto a pool cue. That is what caught my eye because I make many pens with different kinds of braiding and stainless steel is one of them. 

If it can be wrapped around a cylinder it has been done.


----------



## farmer (May 12, 2016)

*Wrap*



jttheclockman said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...




I want to do it on one of my Pocket chalkers , just to do it and see If it will look good.


I took a sheet of aluminum foil and cut the person man out in the foil.
wrapped the foil name around the handle of a pool cue then wrapped the cue with blue fishing line .
It look like it was plugged into a light socket electro light in blue ...
.

I wouldn't know where to start on wrapping  anything like the pens in the picture .

Well there more ways to make a pen then I ever thought of .


----------



## farmer (May 12, 2016)

*Wrap*



WriteON said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think?
> ...



I don't know how creative I am , Thank you 

I will get some and see what I can do.
I just took in two orders for native American style peace pipes might be a good place to use the thread.


----------



## jdmacdo (May 12, 2016)

*My wrapped pen*

Guys,

  I started wrapping pens around the beginning of the year and at the MPG last month, I brought a pen and entered it in the custom blank category and it took first place.  Wrapping pens is not for the faint of heart - there is a lot of effort to keep the pattern aligned and tight as you are going, but the effort is definitely worth it if you follow through.

  I am continuing to wrap pens and as more are ready, I will show them and maybe even explain some of the tips, tricks, and tools that I use...


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 12, 2016)

jdmacdo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I started wrapping pens around the beginning of the year and at the MPG last month, I brought a pen and entered it in the custom blank category and it took first place.  Wrapping pens is not for the faint of heart - there is a lot of effort to keep the pattern aligned and tight as you are going, but the effort is definitely worth it if you follow through.
> 
> I am continuing to wrap pens and as more are ready, I will show them and maybe even explain some of the tips, tricks, and tools that I use...


That's a beauty and agree its not for the faint of heart. Looks like we're on similar timelines.  Great to know there is a growing interest in these.

Curious as to how you coated or cast over the thread, and how you deal with the ends of the tube.


----------



## Ted Sachs (May 12, 2016)

I'm glad to see there are others that are wanting to do thread wrapping for their pens.  I've been in limbo lately as far as a place to work so I haven't been posting much at all.  Well, actually, none since we had to move in with our son until we can get our place back home in Louisiana.  That's a long story, but suffice it to say, you can't live on disability very easily.

I have been working on new patterns for cross wrapping and with  a new program that I am beta testing I have come up with some pretty nice patterns that I can't wait to wrap. Just before we had to close up shop I did manage to complete one Dragon Pen that came out pretty nice, but since then I've developed a newer version of that pattern that is ten-fold better.


----------



## jdmacdo (May 12, 2016)

BRobbins629 said:


> jdmacdo said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...




I used the Threadmaster high build rod finish (after using the ProWrap ColorFast thread) from mudhole.com.  I just built it up larger than the diameter of the final pen size and then sanded/buffed/polished it.

  Note - tried to put PR over the rod finish - do not try this.  The finish and PR did not play well, and the threads were bleached.  I have a few examples to remind me why I won't do that again...

  As for the ends of the tube, after getting down to the correct length of the brass tube, I had some thread 'fuzzies' that were still there.  A quick flame at the ends was just enough to burn them back to the brass tube (didn't leave it any longer than necessary - was afraid of what might happen if it got too hot).

   Another suggestion is that you need a kit where the thickness of the finished blank is at least 0.1 inches.  The kit shown in my picture is 0.06 inches from the outside of the tube to the finished size.  The threads are just barely covered by the finish.  My first attempt had carbon fiber weave underneath - not enough depth to pull that off with this kit.

  Still learning - finding stuff out each time I do one, but they are getting better as I go...


----------



## Ted Sachs (May 12, 2016)

I"ve learned to put my pen tube on a wooden dowel rod and build up the wood with masking tape at the end of tube so that I can start and turn around my wrap off of the tube on the dowel rod. Once you finish wrapping I use thin CA to bond it all together and then put a few coats of CA on followed by medium CA. I only use the NOCP thread and don't have to use color preserver on it and still keep the thread the right color with no bleed through.  Once it's hardened good I take an X-acto knife and cut the thread about an eighth of an inch longer on each end than the tube.  I then slide it off of the dowel rod and let it sit overnight. The next day I trim the ends flush and then put it in the mold and cast it in PR.  This way works out pretty nicely.  It took a lot of experimenting before finally coming up with a method that works, but this method works nicely.  Make sure when you cast it you put it in a pressure pot so you don't end up with little bubbles.


----------



## farmer (May 12, 2016)

*Using thread*



Ted Sachs said:


> I'm glad to see there are others that are wanting to do thread wrapping for their pens.  I've been in limbo lately as far as a place to work so I haven't been posting much at all.  Well, actually, none since we had to move in with our son until we can get our place back home in Louisiana.  That's a long story, but suffice it to say, you can't live on disability very easily.
> 
> I have been working on new patterns for cross wrapping and with  a new program that I am beta testing I have come up with some pretty nice patterns that I can't wait to wrap. Just before we had to close up shop I did manage to complete one Dragon Pen that came out pretty nice, but since then I've developed a newer version of that pattern that is ten-fold better.




Ted if I could just keep on hitting the like button I would .......

I have a foot pedal control on two of my lathes just like a sewing machine 
which works good on pool cue irish linen wraps I am told ..

Your work is nothing less then world class.
So can I buy books Videos, How can Learn to do wraps like that ?
Thanks for chiming in ... 

I have to ask 
Have you done pool cues ?
Would you do one of mine ?


----------



## farmer (May 12, 2016)

*wrap*

Irish linen
Linen Cue Wraps - Cue Making Supplies


----------



## farmer (May 12, 2016)

*thread*

I bought the thread now let see what I can do with it.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 12, 2016)

Ted good to see you back on the site. You need to land somewhere so you can back up and running. You need to keep dazzling us with your works of art. Miss looking at these.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Jul 29, 2016)

Things keep changing here and now we are supposed to move in to a Mother in Law cottage in back of the house my son is buying. It also has a nice shop area that will be for me and is air conditioned.  We won't be going back to Lake Charles unfortunately.  We will be here in Uvalde, TX since my son works near here in the oilfield.  Loads of fun, but the closing date has been moved back twice now. It was supposed to have been today, then got moved to mid Aug, and now it's been moved to late Aug.  I just want to get moved and set up. I've got all kinds of new patterns to turn out, new ideas to work out, and I see I now have some competition with the thread wrapping. I saw that someone is selling thread wrapped blanks through Exotic Blanks.  Good to see some competition, and someone to push me to do better.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 29, 2016)

Ted Sachs said:


> Things keep changing here and now we are supposed to move in to a Mother in Law cottage in back of the house my son is buying. It also has a nice shop area that will be for me and is air conditioned.  We won't be going back to Lake Charles unfortunately.  We will be here in Uvalde, TX since my son works near here in the oilfield.  Loads of fun, but the closing date has been moved back twice now. It was supposed to have been today, then got moved to mid Aug, and now it's been moved to late Aug.  I just want to get moved and set up. I've got all kinds of new patterns to turn out, new ideas to work out, and I see I now have some competition with the thread wrapping. I saw that someone is selling thread wrapped blanks through Exotic Blanks.  Good to see some competition, and someone to push me to do better.




It has been awhile since we last read anything from you. Good to see you are still remember us and we look forward to seeing your work again. I too think you have inspired a few others to give thread turning a try. Good luck with your move and keep us posted. Miss looking at your fine work.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Feb 2, 2017)

I"m back for good now. Since last I posted, we got moved in to the house I mentioned earlier. While in the middle of moving, I got a phone call that my dad was not doing well. He had been diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor. The tumor was the most aggressive and one of the rarest types. We went and spent pretty much of most of his last five months on this earth. He finally passed away on Dec. 30th and we had his services on Jan 13th. We are back home now and I have the shop pretty much set up now. I've been doing a bit of wrapping this past week and will start casting Sat. I think I have all of the bugs worked out now on casting.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 2, 2017)

Ted Sachs said:


> I"m back for good now. Since last I posted, we got moved in to the house I mentioned earlier. While in the middle of moving, I got a phone call that my dad was not doing well. He had been diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor. The tumor was the most aggressive and one of the rarest types. We went and spent pretty much of most of his last five months on this earth. He finally passed away on Dec. 30th and we had his services on Jan 13th. We are back home now and I have the shop pretty much set up now. I've been doing a bit of wrapping this past week and will start casting Sat. I think I have all of the bugs worked out now on casting.




Very sorry to hear this Ted. It is so tough lossing our parents. I lost my Mom last Jan. and it still is hard to take. 

We will look for your postings now and I still like the pen in your avatar the best of the best. Something about it just stands out. Maybe the color combination.


----------



## jonadean (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there a good thread on how to learn to wrap a pen?  I have never tried it, but the pictures I see here are simply amazing.  You all are fantastic artists and craftsman.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Ted Sachs (Mar 9, 2017)

You can check the videos here out if you'd like. There are some that show how to set up and how to wrap.   https://www.facebook.com/pg/WrappedThreadCreations/videos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## farmer (Mar 9, 2017)

*Wraps*



Ted Sachs said:


> You can check the videos here out if you'd like. There are some that show how to set up and how to wrap.   https://www.facebook.com/pg/WrappedThreadCreations/videos/?ref=page_internal


The pen in your avatar looks really nice.
I have been doing leather spiral boot lace wrap on some of my pipes  pocket chalker's and pool cues.

I tried doing a fly tying thread on one of my pipes . (Epoxy/ Solarez) finish .
The dye in the thread ran/bled  really bad . 
I would love to learn how to do what you do with thread .
Thanks for posting the links .


----------



## Ted Sachs (Mar 9, 2017)

farmer said:


> Ted Sachs said:
> 
> 
> > You can check the videos here out if you'd like. There are some that show how to set up and how to wrap.   https://www.facebook.com/pg/WrappedThreadCreations/videos/?ref=page_internal
> ...




The reason the dye ran in your thread was you didn't have a color preserver on first. I use  thread that has already been treated referred to as NCP or NOCP thread. I use a brand called Pro Wrap because of the color choices it has.  Fuji, Pac Bay and Maedera (SP?) are good brands as well, but the last one isn't already treated so you have to use color preserver on it before using the epoxy. The previously mentioned brands come as NCP, or regular nylon needing CP before epoxy. There are some differences in doing crosswraps for pens instead of doing it for fishing rods. I'm slowly but surely going over the way to do it for pens on my Facebook page.


----------



## farmer (Mar 9, 2017)

*Thread*



Ted Sachs said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Sachs said:
> ...



Thank you for the info an which thread will not bleed its color .

I tried using the fly tying thread on a pipe I was making ..
I made to much of a low spot and wanted to heighten the area so I tried the thread .
Where I glued down the end to start wrapping it the thread turned dark from the super glue .

Then I did the wrap and that's when the threads color ran when I put on the finish .
I cut off the thread , chucked the pipe up in my lathe and live cut the section and wrapped in a heavy duty boot lace ...
In the picture the bowl area of the pipe doesn't have finish on it so you can see where the finish stops on the very edge of the boot lace wrap .
When I get the pipe finished I will post a photo .


----------

